# Busco Beach Videos



## Guarino113

ok i have one video so far. im gonna try to post some more tomorrow. its not that great or deep but thought yall would want to see it.


----------



## brianmcc23

*nice*

I like it! :aargh4::aargh4:
Nuttin like a brown Brute!


----------



## Guarino113

here is one more at the 50/50 hole. i chickened out. im not gonna lie. but if you watch the other vids on youtube you will see there is a drop off. after that 6 inches of rain we had last week there was just a little too much water. haha


----------



## browland

Hey B, did you get the lug nuts yet? I sent you 2. And why can I see the viseo you posted?


----------



## brianmcc23

*wow*

Man that hole dropped off quick. Its amazing how tentative we get the more money we invest in our Brutes and we spend the money on things that will let us go in holes like that. You needed a guinea pig on a Ho*da or Po*aris


----------



## walker

man you had that.. wheelie it up and gas on it son...lol


----------



## Guarino113

brianmcc23 said:


> Man that hole dropped off quick. Its amazing how tentative we get the more money we invest in our Brutes and we spend the money on things that will let us go in holes like that. You needed a guinea pig on a Ho*da or Po*aris


thats usually what i do. lol. when im the first one i think about it a few times. and i prolly could have had it but last time i was there and turned it over in the pond i didnt want to do it again cuz it floats so bad. im not really used to riding in deep water yet.

browland no i havent yet. prolly get them today. i dont know why you cant see the vids cuz they are on youtube. thats the first time posting some so i dont know much about it.


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Vids, Thanx 4 postin em'...


----------



## IBBruin

Laws or Backs woulda walked right through the first hole. Nice vids.


----------



## Polaris425

nice! :rockn:


----------



## rhelms

There is a good rason they call it the 50/50 hole, those are your chances of ever finding your bike again! That hole is a B****H when it is DRY. I LOVE BUSCO!


----------



## Guarino113

IBBruin said:


> Laws or Backs woulda walked right through the first hole. Nice vids.


i been wanting some new tires. i asked in another post what the difference was between 28 backs and 29.5 laws but noone answered. i have to sell my tires to get something anyway.


----------



## Guarino113

i got one more here. its nothing really. we just got it on video and i thought it was kinda funny after my buddy was making jokes about how he was pulling me out with his arctic cat.


----------



## Masher

Yea man, you had that for sure. Jump on in next time but watch out for the snakes toward the end where it widens back out.


----------



## Guarino113

im gonna buy me a pair of waders for next time. i hate riding around wet all day. thats one reason i chickened out too.


----------



## Masher

I forgot my last piece of advice as well, Let Her Eat.

I'm slippin in my old age.


----------



## Guarino113

what i need to do is ride with people that have snorks. everytime i ride they just go around everything and keep gettin it and dont stop. if other people play i will.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i will tell you the 50/50 hole dropped off about 2 more foot Right in front of you lol. i wouldn't have tried it especially with all the rain we've been having


----------



## Guarino113

o i know. thats why i stopped.


----------



## Masher

Yea, you got to have your wheelie in motion as soon as the back tires drop in.


----------



## Guarino113

internesting. :thinking: i need to ride with some of yall so i can learn something. but everyone lives so dang far away.


----------



## walker

i learned by just goin for it .. if you get winched out so what .. if your friends laugh tell em to follow i bet the laughing stops........ and waders are a must in fall and winter riding


----------



## Guarino113

i just went for it in the pond last time and sunk it. I dont mind gettin stuck. I think its cuz i let off the gas. I dunno though


----------



## Masher

Deep water riding takes some time, I learned the expensive way as many have. If you don't keep the back a plowing the front will nose dive and you're hosed. On our Brutes in that hole you will need to hook your feet into the back rack and bring it up asap. As Walker stated I learned by letting everyone else stop and look at the hole and I jumped in. I've never felt bad about being winched out or being towed back to camp because I'm doing work on the ole gal.


----------



## 850PoPo

Got my experience in the creek u learn to keep the front up or your buying oil bottom line.
Prime example.....


----------



## Guarino113

how deep of a hole can you go in with the front up? and also that day i turned it over i couldnt get it to go straight. it kept turning thats why i let off.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

guarino113 said:


> how deep of a hole can you go in with the front up? and also that day i turned it over i couldn't get it to go straight. it kept turning thats why i let off.


 
as long as its not over the snorkels lol. there is a deep water ridding technique you will get the hang of it just start kinda shallow until you get comfortable then try the deep stuff. one thing i did with my carbed brute was idle it up before i got in the deep stuff so it wouldn't cut off if i had to let off


----------



## Masher

After mines rebuilt I'm going to snork the exhaust to get rid of the idle underwater problem. I was in a little over 6' of water when I sank mine. I leaned to the left and felt the right tire come off the bottom and started my turn then I hit something with the left tire and backed off for a split second as it jarred me. That was all it took the front started dropping and I punched it but the rears spun and before the snorks went under I flipped the key off. Newsflash, buy a cheap single if you want to water ride.


----------



## bump530

thats why i got the 300....water ridin lol


----------



## Guarino113

6 feet. Dang. I guess ill get the hang of it sooner or later


----------



## Masher

I'm 6'5" and when I was floating it out I had to hop to breath my eyes were barely out of the water. I was a good 150 yards out there too.


----------



## Guarino113

thats crazy. i guess i would have been swimmin. haha


----------



## 650Brute

Masher said:


> Yea, you got to have your wheelie in motion as soon as the back tires drop in.


Def the Quote of the day.....:rockn: Thats lettin er' eat right there.


----------



## GWNBrute

Masher said:


> Newsflash, buy a cheap single if you want to water ride.


Ain't that the truth!:haha:


----------



## 850PoPo

guarino113 said:


> how deep of a hole can you go in with the front up? and also that day i turned it over i couldnt get it to go straight. it kept turning thats why i let off.


 The best way to determine how deep you can go is to measure from back tires to top of snorkels mine is around 5 feet we also run low air pressure in rears like 3 psi and 7 psi in the fronts.Also we run in 2X4 in deep water to put all control to the rear as far as pulling to left or right you just gotta shift your weight in the opposite direction when the bike decides it don't wanna cooperate


----------



## Bootlegger

Nice...

about your tires....I live my 28x10 Silverbacks...


----------



## MUDDIE49

Great Vids....:rockn:Thanks for sharing Bro..MUDDIE49


----------

